# little face



## dollarbill (May 29, 2005)

this is a little face i fond on a dig on the ohio river bank anybody seen anything like it before.


----------



## dollarbill (May 29, 2005)

heres another shot one way hes happy the other hes mad looking thanks for any help yall could give me bill


----------



## bearswede (May 29, 2005)

Hi Bill...

 Welcome to the forum!!

 Could you try some more photos being careful to get the focus sharp? This looks as tho it could be native american... There's a lot of Adena and Hopewell artifacts in your area, especially along the rivers...

 What might it be made of? Fired clay?

 You might want to show it to a nearby museum curator or university anthropology department...

 Nice find!!!

 Ron


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 1, 2005)

hey bearswede an thanks sorry about the pics cheap camera a. ido belive its fired clay or maybe a nut shell well thanks for the reply


----------



## diggermeister (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey D. Bill, Looks like the face has a large moustache? If so, I think it would preclude it from being native american. Looks like "Folk Art". "Comedy~Tragedy" maybe? [8|]


----------



## bottlejunkie (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi Bill, neat find you got there. we sometimes dig old doll part's, but have not seen one like that. have found some pretty wild stuff though! thanks for sharing, and keep showing us these neat finds!

 C.KYbottlejunkie


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 5, 2005)

Hey diggermeister i think your right. yea thought it  looked like an early comedy piece myself.cool though uh.  Hey bottle junkie i find a lot of doll parts too. i keep a lot of them. well thank yall for your replys bill.


----------

